# 12v TV socket help required please



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

I am on the overflow field at the Peterborough show and it is the first time I have used the tv on 12v.
All went well....once I pushed the 12v plug into the socket enough.
It then pinged out after about 20 minutes. It now is pinging out constantly.
I tried my phone charger and that it OK, I broke the satellite box plug (!) by pulling it apart as it fitted too.

Does the Avtex TV have an odd sized plug? I have an adapter, but can't remeber whether that came with the van or I had it anyway.

Any ideas gratefully received as I need to block out the van alarm that keeps going off!

Hope to bump into some of you tomorrow.

Julie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

why is the alarm going. you should be able to pull the fuse on the socket circuit.

cabby


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Oops didn't make myself clear. It is someone else's alarm. 

The avtex plug has a flat end not a pointy bit like most cigarette lighter plugs. I hope Avtex are at the show and I now need to buy a new sat box plug as it broke when I tried to pull it apart to look at it closely. 

Nice morning here.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Julie ,

If you need help just pop over to me on the motorhome facts site and may be able to help you....


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the offer of help Clive. 
Roadpro sorted me out with a new lead for my sat receiver.....I must try to be less clumsy!
They also sold me an adapter that gives 2 sockets......and the Avtex plug fits into it just fine. That is a bonus as I can charge my phone at the same time.

Beuatiful weather today. 
I tried to find you all, but got lost! Hope you are all having a fab time.
Julie


----------

